

Ask HN: How to use $10,000 for max 1 yr ROI? - fatbat

Decent: &#62;15% ROI, &#60;40% risk. (??)<p>Just a random thought that I was curious to see what people would do. Also the numbers were off the top of my head and I have no idea how viable they are for the situation. The risk was added to mitigate obvious hi-risk hi-return options (e.g.- gambling)
======
fulafel
Put 4000 in the bank and give 6000 to Greenpeace, Amnesty or Red Cross.

~~~
marco-fiset
You've got to be kidding.

~~~
robodale
He didn't ask "where do I donate 60% of my money". You answered a different
question.

------
m2mapps
It depends on the risk you want to take:

Super high-risk: go to freelancer.com / elance and pay a freelancer to build
the next top-grossing app.

Low risk, low return: Open a savings account, although with interest rates
lower than inflation, you'll probably lose money in real terms.

------
propercoil
just buy gold. The difference is that you won't be making 15% ROI but save 15%
if you get what i'm saying..

Also, 0% risk.

------
eof
If you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail, but bitcoin is probably a
good place if you are willing to take anywhere near 40% risk of ruin. Bitcoin
is like 102 right now, I'd say the chances of it hitting 120 within the year
is easily >60%.

Obligatory disclaimer: I have bitcoins and I think they are awesome. Also, if
BFL ships and you can get one of their miners, it will likely give an easy 15%
ROI (and probably be relatively liquid)

~~~
bdcravens
Historically (such short as it has been), it has dropped substantially ($33 to
under $2 in a short period of time). Probably not going to see it get that bad
again, but current rise is based on market sentiment, not anything magical due
to crypto or tech.

Even so, a 20% gain probably isn't that big of a deal. A random growth fund
can do that.

~~~
caw
I believe stocks on the whole fit this growth profile, based on the last bit
of portfolio analysis I got. The next category up (higher risk, greater
return) is things like options and futures.

